# Fizik Women's Sizing



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Posting for my wife. 

She's looking at a pair of Fizik shoes but the sizing seems off. She wears a US 8.5, and Fizik suggests a EU 41.5. However, we used the Fizik measuring tool and that resulted in a US 10.75 and a EU 43.5 (mostly because her foot measured 280mm long. Any experience or thoughts with Fizik fit? Whatever your thoughts about this, we'd love to hear them. 

Thanks as always,


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I shoe Fizik road. 
I have no idea about your wife, but... 
They suite narrow foot, and high arch.
If she is fussy about her feet and fit problems,
Chubby, Slugish, and Chunky... 
Fizik may not be her best choice.

As to sizing...

OK Cinderella. 

If she rides a road bike and trains hard. 
If she has a narrow foot and a high arch. 
Fizik might be her glass slipper.

I don't think you can decide. 
It's her fit.

What Fizik shoe is she interested in anyway ?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There is no way someone with a 280mm foot could be using 8.5 American shoes of any brand.
Your measurement must be off or her current shoes are not actually 8.5 American.

Google some size charts from other companies including her current shoe brand if you want a second opinion on that.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

She's definitely a 8.5 as the closet is full of shoes that size, so I have to agree about the measurement. We used the printed sheet that Fizik provides which leads me to assume the printer didn't get actual size.

Which led me to measure the marks on the paper with a tape measure, which came out to about 253mm. Problem solved. Not sure why I didn't think to do that measurement earlier.


----------

